# Predator 1&2 Bluray. Erfahrungen ?



## kaisper (1. Februar 2012)

Hallo Forum,
ich habe mir vor kurzem dei Alien Anthology zugelegt und bin sehr begeistert. Dies brachte mich zu der Idee mir Predator auf Bluray zuholen, weil das gehört ja irgendwie dazu. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen beiden Blurays? Ich habe gelesen, dass es vom ersten Teil 2 Blurays gibt, die von der Qualität sehr unterschiedlich sein sollen. Zukaufen finde ich jedoch nur noch die neuere (ultimate Hunter) Edition. Und weiß jemand wo man den 2. Teil erwerben kann? Dieser hat keine USK-Freigabe, ist aber laut OFDB nicht indiziert. Als abschliessende Frage, wie sieht es mit dem Schnitt aus ? Angeblich beide ungeschnitten ich habe aber auch schon anderes gehört/gelesen.

Vielen Dank für jede Antwort


----------



## T'PAU (1. Februar 2012)

Also ich habe die Limited Cinedition von _Predator_ und bin insgesamt (!) recht zufrieden. Ja man sieht durchaus Unterschiede in der Bildqualität von Szene zu Szene. Mal ist detailliert jede Hautfurche zu sehen, mal wirken die Gesichter etwas _wächsern_.
Das wurde dieser "Ultimate Hunter" Neuauflage ja schon häufig nachgesagt.
Da ich die indizierte Erstausgabe nicht kenne, kann ich da aber keinen Vergleich anstellen.

Der deutsche Ton ist dem Alter des Films entsprechend durchaus OK, die englische _dts HD-Master_ Tonspur hab ich mir noch nicht angehört.

_Predator_ ist definitiv ungeschnitten imho! Da ich auch die uncut US-Laserdisc habe, hab ich mal ein paar bekannte Szenen verglichen und keinen Unterschied festgestellt.
Was manche da schreibseln, von wegen "zwar ungeschnitten, aber wegen neuer Bildkomposition doch nicht alles zu sehen"... keine Ahnung was die für'n Kraut geraucht haben. 

Zu _Predator 2_ kann ich nichts sagen, da hab ich bisher nur die cut-Version in dieser Predator-Compilation im Laden gesehen.


----------



## kaisper (2. Februar 2012)

Da ich selbst die beiden Filme außer wenigen Minuten noch nicht gesehen habe, kann ich also mit der ultimate hunters edition nicht viel verkehr machen. ging mir eher um das ungeschnitten. die limited cinedition ist mir etwas zu teuer und ich lege nicht viel wert auf den extra content. Schade nur das scheinbar niemand die predator 2 bluray je gesehen hat ^^OFDb - Fassung zu Predator 2 (1990)


----------



## slayerdaniel (2. Februar 2012)

Ich habe neben Predator 1 in der Cine Edition auch die uncut Cine Edition von Predator 2. Bilduqalität und Soundqualität in etwa auf Niveau des ersten Teils.
Nur die Cine Edition ist uncut!
Daher kaufe diese (ca 40-50 Euro) oder kaufe im Ausland! Sowohl FR als auch UK sind beide uncut und mit deutscher Tonspur! 

*edit
sehe grad es gab noch eine uncut in normaler Amaray! Gibs auch überall, mediadealer etc Musste dich halt verifizieren, dass du 18 bist um die Titel zu sehen!


----------



## kaisper (2. Februar 2012)

slayerdaniel bist du zufällig bei mediadealer angemeldet? wenn ja kannst du mir sagen was predator 2 dort kostet in der normalen blauen blurayhülle. möchte mich nicht nur dort anmelden um den eventuell überhöhten preis zuerfahren und so viel indizierte filme bestelle ich nicht.


----------



## slayerdaniel (2. Februar 2012)

Nein bin ich nicht. Habe aber die 18er Freischaltung bei blu-raydisc.de. Im Preistool wird der Film bei mediadealer für 17,77 gelistet.
Günstigster Shop ist cede mit 11,99.


----------



## kaisper (2. Februar 2012)

vielen dank


----------

